# new but old



## trisha (Sep 6, 2006)

i was a member before, but asked to be deleted (cos of some crap with makeuptalk.com) but thats the past!! 

hi guys! xx


----------



## ben (Sep 6, 2006)

yay! so glad you're here.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 6, 2006)

yaaaaay! welcome back lovely girl


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome Back!!


----------



## lara (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome back! time to start over huh?


----------



## Ksstavros (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Trisha! So good to see you on here!  It is Kerri from the other site....but I have really loved reading the posts here and have been very happy coming here........Look forward to your posts!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome Back!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

welcome back.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## devin (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Trisha! Glad to see you back. It's Devin from mut. Look forward to your posts.


----------



## trisha (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 
_Hey Trisha! Glad to see you back. It's Devin from mut. Look forward to your posts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hey Devin! how are you? x


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome back to specktra


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 10, 2006)

welcome back


----------



## devin (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm great! Just been working. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 
_hey Devin! how are you? x_


----------



## Emily_3383 (Sep 12, 2006)

Trisha im really glad to see you on here. I love your tutorials.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 15, 2006)

back!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 17, 2006)

yeah u do great makeup some tutorials would be awesome ur so hot = )

welcome back


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 26, 2006)

Really good to have you back again!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 

 
_i was a member before, but asked to be deleted (cos of some crap with makeuptalk.com) but thats the past!! 

hi guys! xx_

 
Glad to see you've moved on!  Super to see you around hun, are you still working for Stila?  How is it going?


----------

